# Wlan SUSE



## mhe306428 (8. März 2008)

Hallo ich hab eine Frage ich mag auf meinem Laptop SUSE Linux installieren nur jez ist meine Frage wie das mit dem W-Lan funktioniert 

danke


----------



## riedochs (9. März 2008)

Welcher Laptop, bzw welcher Wlan Chipsatz ist da verbaut? Ansonsten kannst du es ja mit der LiveCD / LiveDVD erst testen.


----------



## uk3k (10. März 2008)

besorge dir den ndiswrapper, damit kannste einen windows-treiber benutzen^^

mfg


----------



## riedochs (10. März 2008)

Ndiswrapper sollte man nehmen wenn es nicht anders geht. Erstmal mit Linux eigenen Treibern versuchen. Soproblemlos und Toll wie alle tun ist der Ndiswrapper auch nicht.


----------



## mhe306428 (10. März 2008)

also sry das ich ein wenig gebraucht habe, hatte probs mit i-explorer jez nehm ich halt opera.. ^^ 

also ich habe einen ibm x31 .. erbe von meinem vater er brauchte ihn nicht mehr und werde ihn nach ostern auf linux umrüsten ..^^
also danke ich berichte dann ob es eventuell probs gab


----------



## riedochs (11. März 2008)

Wenns ein Centrino ist gibt es keine Probleme


----------



## mhe306428 (11. März 2008)

ok danke für die info...


----------



## |-MH-| (16. März 2008)

Habe auch ein Problem mit WLAN unter Suse 10.3 

Mit ndiswrapper klappt es auch nicht.... bekomme nach der Treiberinstallation die Meldung Invalid Driver  Der Treiber lässt sich auch nicht mit ndiswrapper -r entfernen...angeblich findet er die Datei nicht...

Ich verzweifle schon 

Falls notwendig:
OS: Suse 10.3
Router: FRITZ!Box Fon Wlan
WLAN: USB-Stick Netgear WG111 (Chip Prism54)


----------



## mhe306428 (16. März 2008)

jez reihct es mir ich habe versucht die Suse 10.3 Version zu installieren .. aber immer sagt er das er nicht booten kann ich glaub ich bleib doch bei windows..


ja es gibt die treiber für die sch*** kiste ned für linux ..


----------



## |-MH-| (16. März 2008)

|-MH-| schrieb:


> Habe auch ein Problem mit WLAN unter Suse 10.3
> 
> Mit ndiswrapper klappt es auch nicht.... bekomme nach der Treiberinstallation die Meldung Invalid Driver  Der Treiber lässt sich auch nicht mit ndiswrapper -r entfernen...angeblich findet er die Datei nicht...
> 
> ...



Update:
Ich habs geschafft den Treiber zu installieren,aber...
Internet hab ich immer noch nicht. Ich weiß nicht warum,vermute ich hab die falsche Router Adresse eingeben. Weiß nicht genau welche Adresse der hat oder wie ich das nachgucke...
Beim KInternet Protokoll verstehe ich auch nur Bahnhof....(siehe Code)

Wenn jemand was damit anfangen kann, bitte Hilfe!!!


```
SuSE Meta pppd (smpppd-ifcfg), Version 1.59 on linux-d7lo.
Status is: disconnected
trying to connect to smpppd
connect to smpppd
Status is: disconnected
Status is: connecting
pppd[0]: Plugin passwordfd.so loaded.
pppd[0]: anon warn[pptp_gre_bind:pptp_gre.c:95]: connect: Network is unreachable
pppd[0]: anon fatal[main:pptp.c:284]: Cannot bind GRE socket, aborting.
pppd[0]: Couldn't get channel number: Input/output error
pppd[0]: Script /usr/sbin/pptp 197.168.178.21 --nolaunchpppd finished (pid 5401), status = 0x1
Status is: disconnecting
Status is: disconnected
pppd[0] died: Fatal pppd error (exit code 1)
```


----------

